# ATTN: GA members-Atlanta Metro



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Adopt a Golden Atlanta is in need of Foster Homes

AGA COMMUNITY - WE NEED YOUR HELP!

We need your help fostering! Please consider opening your home to one of our orphans and helping them find their forever family. We need more fosters so we can help more dogs!

The AGA Foster Team will match a Golden to your family and lifestyle. Fosters provide love, food, exercise, and attention while helping AGA search for the orphan's forever home!

Fill out the link below to get started!

Adopt a Golden • Atlanta •


----------

